# Install Debian, Ubuntu ou LMDE sur Mac mini Mid 2010 ?



## Stoomm (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout nouveau dans l'univers Mac, et donc sur ce forum, je viens chercher quelques lumières.

J'ai récemment acheté un Mac Mini Mid 2010 (avant dernier modèle, Core 2 Duo et DVD).
J'essaie désespérément d'y installer un linux (plutôt Debian) dessus en dual boot.

Je voulais d'abord mettre LMDE, mais impossible de démarrer le live CD, il bloque à un moment lorsqu'il est encore en mode console. 

Je me suis dit dans ce cas que j'allais commencé par y mettre une Debian et voir. J'ai pris la dernière testing en amd64, j'ai réussi à l'installer, mais idem, cela bloque au démarrage après le grub. 

J'ai finalement opté pour une Ubuntu. En live CD, j'ai des petits traits et autres points de couleur un peu partout à l'écran, ce qui me laisse penser à un problème de driver (NVIDIA GeForce 320M). En install alternate, je l'ai installé, et passé GRUB, j'ai la même chose. 

Je ne suis pas un expert Linux, encore moins Mac, donc si certains d'entre vous ont déjà installé un Linux sur ce Mac Mini, ou que certains se sentent l'ame de m'aider, je suis bien preneur !

Merci à tous,

Stoomm


----------



## Stoomm (24 Janvier 2012)

Comme à mon habitude, je trouve une réponse tout seul juste après avoir posté sur le forum alors que j'y ai passé 2 jours avant 

La réponse vient de là : http://dustin.li/2011/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-a-mac-mini/

En mettant ça dans le grub, j'ai pu démarrer le debian fraichement installé. 
En mettant ça dans les options de lancement LMDE, j'ai pu avoir l'écran du live CD (même s'il ne reconnait pas mon clavier bluetooth, mais c'est un autre problème ).

Bref, je pense que cela devrait aller pour la suite. Me reste plus qu'à acheter un clavier et installer LMDE 

A bientôt,

Stoomm.


----------



## ntx (24 Janvier 2012)

Avant de tout péter avec ton dual boot, si tu essayais la virtualisation  :rateau:


----------



## Stoomm (24 Janvier 2012)

Non, avec la virtualisation, je risque de ne pas être confronté aux mêmes problèmes.

Je suis habitué à bosser sous Linux, donc il me faut mon linux, plus éventuellement un mac os à coté pour tester


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2012)

Stoomm a dit:


> Non, avec la virtualisation, je risque de ne pas être confronté aux mêmes problèmes.


Non car dans ce cas tu n'as pas besoin de dual boot. Ta machine virtuelle s'installe comme un simple PC.


----------

